# Help with reload 26



## ooogz (9/10/20)

Just got a reload 26. I've had a few tanks that Ive had no problems wicking but this one has gotten the best of me. If tried thinning out cotton more, less. 3mm and 2.5 mm coils. Ive tried tucking the cotton in longer and shorter. I've tried straight and bubble glass... Followed bogans advice but nothing.. The problem is that I get some sort of flavor, the juice is going but I get no Wick bubbles. If I open the fill port then I get massive bubbles. And I know that's a wicking problem. Can any one help me wick? Don't want R1100 to go down the drain...

Edit: if I tilt my mod the bubbles appear. Seems like it's wicking inside the ''juice well'' where the cotton is?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ooogz (10/10/20)

If any one needs help I followed a few tutorials but this one got it spot on... Flavor is amazing



Edit: Sorry, it is not the video above that I followed but below. 



Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/10/20)

This is my first time running 2.5mm coils, but the wicking stays the same principle. Where the blotto likes much longer tails beneath the wick ports, the Reload does better with really thinned out wicks and just under halfway to the bottom of the wells.
It wicked like a champ with 3mm coils, but the airflow was super restricted with the bigger coils in that smaller deck. Will let you know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ooogz (11/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is my first time running 2.5mm coils, but the wicking stays the same principle. Where the blotto likes much longer tails beneath the wick ports, the Reload does better with really thinned out wicks and just under halfway to the bottom of the wells.
> It wicked like a champ with 3mm coils, but the airflow was super restricted with the bigger coils in that smaller deck. Will let you know how it goes!
> View attachment 210435
> View attachment 210436
> View attachment 210437


Your wicking looks awesome. I battle to get it in so neatly unless I wet it before hand... 

Edit: wicked it like your pics and I feel the airflow is much more restricted. Air flow is basically all the way open... 
Also muted the flavor a little. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777 (11/10/20)

I’m using 2.5mm coils and wick the same as @CJB85. Thin the cotton a lot and very short tails

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (11/10/20)

I use White Collar HEX Aliens in the Reload 26. Cut the legs about 4-5mm and have them close to the air holes either side. Don't wick too tight and leave wick tails sitting in line with the deck screws. This has been working well for me.

Due to the nature of the design, you won't always get bubbles especially with thick juices but every now and then, you should get one huge bubble creeping outside the chimney. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (11/10/20)

ooogz said:


> Your wicking looks awesome. I battle to get it in so neatly unless I wet it before hand...
> 
> Edit: wicked it like your pics and I feel the airflow is much more restricted. Air flow is basically all the way open...
> Also muted the flavor a little.
> ...


This was actually one of my “bad” wicking sessions, couldn’t get them to look even! I can’t take credit though, I learned how to wick from pictures that @CaliGuy shared. He says he has OCD and it shows in his wicking, now I am stuck with the same chase for perfection. The secret weapon for really neat wicking is a small-ish safety pin. It is thin enough to comb and tuck really tiny portions of cotton.

This build turned out pretty well, but cant 100% comment on the flavour as the DIY liquid I tried turned out pretty crappy. Will run something I know a little better on the next build.

** Disclaimer - I am not an expert at wicking/building by any stretch of the imagination. **

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TOXOT (11/10/20)

I recently bought Reload26, after long time with 2 reload24mm version. Wicking is definitely easier with Reload24, because the length of cotton don't cause any problem at all. However I have struggled little bit in first couple of builds with this new one. First of all I wouldn't recommend anyone to build 3mm dual coils even deck have just enough space due to airflow issue. Second recommendation is keeping cotton tight inside the coil but leaving it just short enough to reach juice well and if possible, volume of cotton is decreasing on juice well side. I am a big fan of Reload24 and I can say the flavor is just better in Reload26 but draws are not good enough due to restriction on air circulation. I hope ReloadVapor could think of releasing single coil RTA for the next one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ooogz (13/10/20)

I find that when I refill tank, first like 2 drags come with spit back and also I feel that on occasions my lips get vape juice as well... I am using a different drip tip... 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeislB (13/10/20)

I don't like the drip tip that it comes with so also use another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

